# Curved shafts vs. straight shafts?



## Skijoring

Hi everyone,
I was just wondering what the pros and cons of straight shafts vs. curved shafts are. The cart I'm looking at can be made with either, but when I tried researching it online, all I came up with were listings for weed trimmers :-|

P.S. Still checking all classifieds I can find for a used cob harness but no luck so far (I posted about that a few days ago). I've found several reasonably priced new ones so I'll probably just get one of those for now and upgrade in the future. The quality looks pretty good, they just don't have any fancy show details, which is fine for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I suppose it is more personal preference, but I have always used curved shafts. In my mind, if we are talking about the same thing, curved shafts leave a bit more room for a broodmare belly, making curved shafts much more flattering to my old gal. The only cart I have with straight shafts is on my donkey's cart. Said donk is the star child for obesity and could go with a bit more width in the shafts, hence my preference. But being recently procured he hasn't gotten the chance to slim down yet, so perhaps his cart will be the correct shape. I also believe that curved shafts just have a better look to them. If not aesthetics for the sake of aesthetics, what else?


----------



## churumbeque

Are you talking curved in or curved upward and back down. A lot would depend on the style of cart as to what the shafts would be like. A road cart or meadow brook would have a straight shaft that say a gig as an example.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I also wondered that. Our normal carts for road driving, starting, and just pounding the bajeesus out of have shafts that extend straight from the cart. Both our cultimulcher, (not much elegance there,) and our runabout have shafts that curve where they connect to the cart. They are jointed and move with the cart when we use them, generally on things that have more than two wheels. A two wheeled cart the horse carries the cart, more or less. (Properly balanced it should not weigh the horse down.) But other carts have more on the ground and are just pulled, so for give when the horse trots the shafts move up and down. Then again, this is how we make them, not particularly how it must be done. But there might be other reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skijoring

I'm sorry, I should have been more specific. I meant shafts that curve up and then down toward the tips so you have to "thread" them through the tugs instead of sticking them straight through. I don't mean shafts that flare out a bit to accommodate for "broodmare bellies" (to put it politely). 

In my mind, the straight shafts are probably fine for pleasure driving and curved shafts would be safer for trail driving and marathon type driving but I just made that up so I thought I'd ask someone who actually knows . 

Here's a link to the cart I'm looking at. The price seems too good to be true. It's similar to a GS trail cart but several hundred dollars less. It's just what I'm looking for! I'm super psyched, and will be measuring my Morgan today. I'm just not sure about the shafts.
Kingston Saddlery Supply

Thanks!


----------



## churumbeque

I am thinking you need curved shafts on that cart or it will tip upward. I would like to se a photo of that cart with a horse to see at what point they have the tugs in relationship to barrel and point of shoulder


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Ah! I see now. I dont personally use any similar to that. How much safety it adds? Im unsure, but if your horse is harnessed and hitched correctly, there should not be much worry for you cart to stay on. You will have the traces on the single tree, quarter straps (?) hooked to the shaft, and run through the loops which will be tied down again to keep from bouncing. That is already a bit to factor in. Maybe someone with more wordly experience can fill in the blanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skijoring

Here's the listing for the same cart with straight shafts
Kingston Saddlery Supply

I clicked on their Photo Gallery but it's only a page to send them pictures. I can email them and ask for some photos of the cart in use.


----------



## churumbeque

Skijoring said:


> Here's the listing for the same cart with straight shafts
> Kingston Saddlery Supply
> 
> I clicked on their Photo Gallery but it's only a page to send them pictures. I can email them and ask for some photos of the cart in use.


Because they cart is low to the ground and they do not put on taller wheels depending on how tall your horse is I would do curved. It will sit more level and not tip upwards.


----------



## Skijoring

Oh also, I can order the cart with 30" wheels instead of 27" which bumps the height of the shafts up another inch when held parallel to the ground. That's why I'm measuring my horse today (14.2h Morgan) to see exactly what mid-barrel height on her is, to hopefully avoid shafts pointing upward and cart tipping back. 

I just like this cart because I can handle it myself, it can fit on carriage trails, it's less cumbersome and easier to get in and out of than a meadowbrook, and would just be a great little cart to zip around the farm in. And I can actually afford it! I've been drooling over the Frey sprint carts but even the used ones are a smidgen out of budget. I'm really hoping it works out! The woman who owns the barn where I board has a gorgeous collection of antique carriages and carts that I'm sure I could borrow when I'm feeling the need for an upgrade. But for now I just want easy and zippy.


----------



## Skijoring

Here's another link (because who doesn't love more links...) of the same cart with 30" wheels
Kingston Saddlery Supply

Also available with straight shafts.


----------



## churumbeque

I thought it was a good cart for the money. Hopefully it is fairly sturdy I did splurge on a sprint cart this year and I am very happy with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skijoring

Aww, luckeeeee! :wink: Excellent splurge. Someday hopefully I'll have a Sprint cart too. Have loads of fun (and post pics!).


----------



## churumbeque

Skijoring said:


> Aww, luckeeeee! :wink: Excellent splurge. Someday hopefully I'll have a Sprint cart too. Have loads of fun (and post pics!).


http://www.horseforum.com/driving/photo-show-267874/
Here you go


----------



## Skijoring

Oh my stars that's a beautiful horse .


----------



## Saddlebag

I like the looks of the 30" wheeled cart. Don't even mind the price. The punch line is that they won't ship to Canada or a Box number so they won't be selling one to me. I am in Canada and rural so my box is in the post office. It seems I run into road block after road block when it comes to getting the right cart. So many are for ponies of all sizes.


----------



## Skijoring

I like the 30" wheels too. But I'm trying to figue out if solid rubber or pneumatic wheels (the "motorcycle" wheels) are better for driving on dirt roads, fields, and carriage trails (no paved roads). I e-mailed the company and they haven't gotten back to me yet.

They don't ship to Canada??!! How un-neighborly!! Do you have friends or family in the U.S. you can use as a ship-to address?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Here's my Kingston EE cart










I got it last Christmas. What I *really* wanted was a Frey Sprint, but those things cost more than the car I own. Someday, maybe, but since I'm doing generally light driving as it is, I call my Kingston my "faux Frey" and it does good for me right now.

It's not a bad cart, it's sturdy, and well put together, not amazingly maybe, but I've never run afoul of any problems (knock wood).










About 6 months after I got it, I went ahead and upgraded it up to the 32" motorcycle wheels with the extended seat brackets. Put me up even higher and makes it feel more like a Frey for me. I haven't upgraded the shafts to curved ones yet, but that's next on my list.


----------



## churumbeque

There are facilities in USA border that accept the shipments and you then pick up there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

California--Cute!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Zexious said:


> California--Cute!!


Thanks


----------

